# ل منزل شيك ومتجدد  وجميل (بالصور )  بجد رووعة



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2010)

_البسيطة الحصول على شكل أنيق و متجدد لأثاث منزلك ...



__

_



_إن وضع قطعة من قماش فريد على الأريكة بشكل يبدو تلقائي ومدروس في ذات الوقت يعطي 

الأريكة شكلاً جذاباً ويبرز لونها حسب القمـاش أو المفرش المنثور فوقها ... 



__

_


_كما أن نثر قطعة مفرش ناعمة ورقيقة على مائدة الطعام أو الموائد في غرف الجلوس بشكل

عشوائي مبتكر يعطي إحساسا حالم فريد فقط يلزمك قطعة قماش خاصة أو مفرش أنيق وشئ

من الذوق والخيال .. 

كما يمكن نثرها على الحواجز ( البارتيشن ) بنفس الطريقة العشوائية , ليخلق تناغم بينه و بين

محيطه كأن يكون القماش المنثور عليه من لون الوسائد على الكنب المجاور له ... 


الصور ربما تترجم الفكرة وتسهــل وصولها إلى مخيلتنا لو أن للإبداع مجال أوسع و أجمل من ذلك ...

ثانيا : سجاد الحائط

بعض قطع الأقمشة تشكل لوحات فنية بحد ذاتها و يمكن أن تعرض بطريقة تختلف عن اللوحات

الفنية التقليدية فلا داعي لوضعها داخل إطار لكن يمكن أن تعلق كالستائر , و مع إنه في كلا 

الطريقتين تعلق على الحائط إلا أن هذا الشكل يعطيها تميزاً و يعتبر تجديداً عن الطريقة التقليدية . 



__

_



_توجد في الأسواق قطع جاهزة يمكن استخدامها لكن قد تكون بأسعار مبالغ فيها , كما يتوفر في

محلات بيع أقمشة التنجيد قطع أقمشة عليها زخارف كاللوحات الفنية و عادة يكون لها إطار من

ذات نقش القماش, تبطن هذه القطع و يعمل لها إضافات لتعليقها مثل الستارة تماماَ ثم يثبت في

الحائط حامل ستارة و تعلق عليه و يمكن أن يضاف لها إكسسوارات الستائر . 

يمكنك أيضاً استخدام نفس القماش في عمل الوسائد و نثرها على الأريكة , و أفضل أماكن لوضعها

هي غرف الجلوس أو المداخل فوق كونسول أنيق أو على الحائط المقابل لدرج الصالة مثلاً خصوصاً

لو كانت القطعة كبيرة و ممتدة من الطابق العلوي إلى السفلي .

ثالثا : التابلوهات والصور وظيفتها في منازلنا


تتخطى وظيفة الصور و التابلوهات في المنزل من أنها مجرد إكسسوارات مكملة للديكور إلى

وسيلة حقيقية للتعبير عن شخصية أصحاب المنزل و مفهومهم عن الجمال والتناسق والذوق لهذا 

فإننا عندما نختار صورة ما أو نختار طريقة تنسيقها ووضعها في منازلنا فإنما نفعل ذلك لأنه لمس

شيء ما داخل الشعور لدينا. 



__

_



_وهذه بعض النقاط التي ربما غفلنا كثيرا عنها ونحن نضع التابلوهات أو الصور أو البراويز على جدران

منازلنا أو حتى في وضع برواز صغير على طاولة جانبية ..

1. عند اختيار إطار الصورة يفضل أن يراعى الانسجام بينه وبين موضوع الصورة نفسها، كأن نختار

إطارا خشبي للوحة تمثل مجموعة أشجار أو إطارا من الخشب المبيض لمنظر الشاطئ أو إطار 

مطفأ اللمعة يردد صدى لون موجود في العمل الفني نفسه, ومن الضروري تحقيق الانسجام

والتناغم بين الإطار والصورة قبل تحقيقه بين الصورة والغرفة. 

2. من أغلى أنواع الأطر تلك المستخدمة في المتاحف ، حيث تكون حاشيتها من الورق القطنـــــي

و اللاصق الخاليين من الحامض، وأحيانا يكون زجاج الإطار مقاوما للأشعة فوق البنفسجية مما يحمي العمل الفني من أشعة الشمس والضوء، وهناك الزجاج الذي يمنع انعكاس الضوء ومن

الممكن استخدامه في المنازل وسعره أعلى من الزجاج العادي . 

3. للحصول على نتيجة مميزه لا بأس من الجمع بين رسوم مائية ولوحات زيتية و بوسترات وصور

فوتوغرافية ومصورات جغرافية وقصاصات من النسيج المزدان بالرســــوم والصور وأطباق الصيني ،

كما يمكن تعليق السيوف القديمة حتى دون إطار لها. 

4. قبل سنوات كانت الفكرة السائدة هي تعليق الصور على جدار أبيض اللون، لكن الناس اليـــوم لا

تتردد في تعليقها على حائط مزخرف أو حائط ملون ولكن إذا كان ورق الجدران زاخرا بالزخارف 

ينبغي أن تكون الصور و أطرها كبيرة مــع ملاحظة تجنب وضع إطار كثير النقوش على ورق جدران 

مزخرف . 

رابعا : المرايا .....ولكن بشروط

تستخدم المرايا لتزيد من الإحساس باتساع الغرف في الحجرات والممرات الضيقة 
إلا إذا وضعت المرآة على حائط فعكست كل عيوب الحائط أو الحوائط المقابلة سواء كانت عيوب انبعاج 

أو عيوب سوء دهان . 



__

_





_2- وضعت مرآة واحدة فقط في حائط طويل معتم لممر من الممرات فيحدث خلل في ميزان الحائط ,

وعليه ينصح في هذه الحالة بوضع مرآتين على الأقل يمينا ويسارا بطريقة سيمترية لتحل المرايا

محل الشبابيك في هذا الحائط المعتم, على أن يسلط عليهما إضاءات مركزة فتبعث مزيدا من النور

على الحائط . 
3- تم استخدام أكثر من مرآه بارتفاعات وعروض مختلفة في حجرة مملوءة بقطع الأثاث فتعكس 

المرايا كل ما بالغرفة من قطع أثاث وإكسسوار فيزيد الإحساس بالازدحام والتكرار وعدم الراحة. 

4- كان حجم المرايا المستخدمة على الحائط يفوق بنسبة عالية حجم ومقاسات عناصر الغرفة من 

شبابيك وصور زيتية و أطباق و أرفف فيحدث خلل بالعلاقات الرأسية على الحائط ونسب علاقات 

الكتلة والفراغ بالحجرة يزيد من الإحساس بارتفاعه.

خامسا : هام قبل أن تثقبي الحائط

تجميع وتعليق الصور فن وعلم له أصول وقواعد فإذا كانت لديك مجموعة من اللوحات الزيتية أو 

المطبوعة أو حتى الفوتوغرافية، وأردت تجميعها معاً في إطار مناسب وشكل رائع، فأحذر العفوية

وابتعد عن العشوائية، واقرأ معنا هذه المبادئ العامة، لعلها تقدم لك بعض ما تحتاج إلي معرفته من

نصائح وإرشادات، وتدلك علي الطرق الصحيحة لتجميع صورك الخاصة بطريقة عملية ومنسقة 

وجميلة. _




_

_



_-__ الترتيب واختيار الإطار والبعد عن العشوائية أهم مبادئها: 

أن تثقب الحائط، فكر أولاً في تناسب الصور مع بعضها البعض. والمهم هو أن تبدو مجموعة الصور 

كوحدة واحدة، لذلك يجب أن يكون بين الصور شيء مشترك وواضح، فإذا كان لديك مثلاً مجموعة 

من الصور المطبوعة. فيجب أن تكون كلها ذات حجم واحد وتكون ذات موضوع مشترك. أما إذا كنت 

تمتلك مجموعة من الرسومات التي اختيرت بطريقة عشوائية فبإمكانك أن توجد بينها انسجاماً 

بوضعها علي ألواح وعمل إطارات لها. وينبغي أن تكون ألوان صورك متماثلة مثل الصور ذات اللونين 

الأبيض والأسود، أو أن تكون كلها صوراً فوتوغرافية، وفي مثل هذه الحالات لا يحتاج الأمر للمزيد من 

الترابط بين الصور ففي ذلك الكفاية وإذا كان موضوع المجموعة موضوعاً له دلالات قوية مثل القطط أو

الأطفال. فإنه يمكن خلط الأشكال والأطر. و حتى إذا لم تجد أي ترابط بين الصور فلا تيئس فإن 

ترتيبك لما اخترت من الصور في نطاق إطار عام تبذل فيه بعض الجهد يمكن أن يمثل رباطاً بين 

المجموعة. 
"الترتيب" قم بقياس مساحة الحائط الموجود لديك، وبعد ذلك حدد نفس المساحة علي الأرضية

بواسطة خيط ثم جرب وضع الصور بعدة طرق مختلفة حتى تصل إلي أحسن ترتيب ممكن. 

وعندما تقتنع بما توصلت إليه حدد علي الحائط بخط خفيف مساحة “الإطار" العام لكل الصور، ثم 

ضع علامة علي الموقع الذي سيثبت به أول صورة في المجموعة وهي عادة أكبر الصور ثم علقها 

وبعدها الصورة التالية في الأهمية و هلم جرا وتأكد من مساحة الفراغات التي خططت لها أثناء 

تنفيذك للتنسيق. 

- فكرة رائعة: 
أرسم المخطط الذي تريد تنفيذه علي أرضية الغرفة موضحاً به الخطوط الإرشادية الأساسية وذلك 

باستخدام خيط أو بتنفيذها علي أوراق صحف. وتجد فيما يلي مختارات من طرق التجميع يمكنك 

تطويعها لتناسب احتياجاتك الواقعية الخاصة. 




__

_




_1. الصور ذات الأحجام المتماثلة يفضل أن تكون أشكالها علي هيئة مربع أو مستطيل. ويعتمد نجاح 

التنسيق علي محاذاة الصور مع بعضها بدقة تامة وأن تكون جميع الفراغات الرأسية متساوية.

2. إذا كان لديك صورة كبيرة واحدة ومجموعة صور صغيرة أخري وتريد وضعها معاً بطريقة منسقة، ابدأ 

بوضع الصورة الكبيرة ثم ضع صورة علي كل من جانبيها في موقع متوسط ثم ضع الصور الأخرى

فوق هاتين الصورتين أو تحتها مع المحافظة علي ترك مسافات متساوية بينها وبين الصورتين 

وبينها وبين الصورة الكبيرة. 
3. يمكن ترتيب صور مستطيلة مع صور مربعة من أحجام مختلفة في صفين أحدهما "معلق" من 

خط أفقي يعلوها الصف السفلي الذي "يقف" علي خط أفقي آخر.. ويجب أيضاً محاذاتها من جميع

الجوانب. 
4. يمكن أن تجمع بشكل منسق عدداً من الصور ذات الأحجام المختلفة، وذلك بوضع الصورة الكبرى 

في الوسط، ثم وضع الصورة التالية لها في الحجم إلي جانبها في وضع متوسط، وبعد ذلك ضع 

الثالثة فالرابعة بحيث يتحاذيان مع الخط الأفقي العلوي والخط الأفقي السفلي للصورة الثانية. 

5. بإمكانك عمل تنسيق بين خليط من مختلف الأشكال وذلك في إطار عام. ابدأ بملء الأركان 

بالصور الكبرى ثم أتبع ذلك بإدخال الصور التي تلمس حافة الإطار الخارجي العام ثم املأ الفراغات 

بعد ذلك ببقية الصور. 

سادسا : اللوحات الفنية كيف ؟ وأين نضعها؟

ما تبدعه أفكار الفنانين وتترجمه أناملهم في لوحات إبداعية جميلة.إنما هي خلاصة فكر راق يحتار 

الكثيرون في كيفية التعامل معها. 

فهل هي مجرد أفكار يجب أن تبقي لدى راسمها أو مبدعها؟ 

أم أنها تحف فنية تحتاج للعناية والاهتمام وبذل الغالي والرخيص من أجلها؟أم أنها ثروة حقيقية 

(وخيالية أحياناً) تجعل أصحب رؤوس الأموال في دوامة البحث المستمر عما ندر منها؟ 

لكن المتفق عليه هو أنه في المنزل يجب الاهتمام باللوحة كجزء من جماليات المكان، حيث 

تشغل حيزاًُ جيداً من مساحة الجدار فتتحكم بنظرة العين نحوه وغالباً ما تسرق النظر وتسلب 

اللب أحياناً وتتسمر الأرجل أمامها للحظات أو دقائق وتجعل الملتقي مشدوداً لها يحاورها بصمت 

ويستمع إليها بانتباه وهدوء . _




_

_


_قليلون يجيدون لغة الصمت فيعرفون كيف يتعاملون مع اللوحة كقيمة فنية تحتاج العناية والرعاية 

فيقومون بوضعها في إطار( برواز) خشبي خاص يحدد جمالها ويضيف عليها رونقاً آخر ويعلقونها في 

أحد الزوايا أو الجدران ويسلطون عليها إضاءة خاصة مشعة من السقف أو ما يعرف بـ(Spot Light)أو 

تحت مصدر إضاءة طبيعية أو اصطناعية مناسبة. 

وعادة ما يتم وضع إطار اللوحة بلون متناسق ومتناغم مع التكوين اللوني داخلها ومتماشيا ًمع 

المساحات أو الكتل الهندسية التي تتكون منها معطيات اللوحة, وإذا كان الجدار ملوناً فيتم اختيار

إطار(برواز) يناغم بين ألوان اللوحة ولون الجدار وعادة ما يكون اللون الذهبي للإطار (العريض)هو 

السائد في إطارات اللوحات الكلاسيكية أما اللوحات التجريدية والحديثة فيتنوع الذوق فيها فنجد 

اللون الأسود والرصاصي والأبيض والأحمر وغيرها وهنا يكون لون الإطار جزءاً من تكوين اللوحة أو 

مكملاً للعمل الفني ومن المهم الابتعاد عن ((( رسوم وصور ذوات الأرواح في اللوحات الفنية))). 

بقي أن أذكر أن مضامين اللوحة(الفكرية) تفرض نوعية التعامل مع الإطار ومكان تعليقها فمن يجيد 

معرفة أبعاد ومضامين وفكر وفلسفة الفنان ولفته ومفرداته وأدواته فإنه بلا شك سيجد نفسه متفرداً 

في وضع اللوحة كجزء من ديكور جميل تلعب اللوحة فيه دوراً مهماً. 

سابعا : عندما تتحدث الشموع أحذر ما يلي


حتى في اكثر البلدان تقدما، نجد أن وسائل الإضاءة البدائية مازالت من أكثر أنواع الإنارة رغبة

لاقتناع الناس بقدرتها على التأثير والتخفيف من وطأة الإرهاق اليومي الذي نتعرض له, ولا يتجسد 

جو الشموع الشاعر في شكلها ولونها فقط إنما أيضا بتراقص لهبها علـى سطحها , وتتحدد كثافة 

اللهب وقوته حسب مادة صنع الشمعة عادة . 

وللشمعة لها مكان في كل غرفة من غرف المنزل و لكن هناك تحذيرات يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار 

عند إشعال الشموع: 

1- عدم ترك الشمعة مشتعلة بدون مراقبة . 

2- عدم إشعال الشمع أكثر من الوقت المحدد لها مهما كان حجمها . 

3- قبل إشعال الشمعة تأكد دائماً أن الفتيلة أعلى من مستوي الشمع مسافة ½ سم على الأقل.

4- لا تترك الشمع أبداً في متناول الأطفال أو قريباً منهم . 

5- لا تشعل أبداً آخر بوصة من نهاية الشمعة . 

6- لإطفاء الشمع بدون تصاعد الدخان أسكب عليها قطرات من الماء 



__

_



_تحتل الشموع مكانة كبيرة بين ديكورات المنزل مع تطور استخداماتها و أشكالها و ألوانها ..لكنها 

كثيرا ما تتعرض لبهتان في ألوانها ..فكيف يمكن الحفاظ عليها ..؟ 

إن تخزين الشموع في مكان مظلم من الوسائل المعروفة للحفاظ عليها من بهتان اللون ، وطوال 

فترة عدم الحاجة إلى الشموع يجب تخزينها أيضا في مكان بارد وجاف جدا مثل درج البوفيه أو 

المكتبة . 
وحتى لا تتعرض الشموع للخدش توضع في وضع نائم بعد لفها بورق ابيض ، وعند استخدامها 

ونثرها في أماكن متفرقة من المنزل و توضع بعيدا عن الضوء المباشر سواء أكان ضوءا طبيعيا أم 

صناعيا لأنه يسبب لها ذلك التغير في ألوانها ورونقها إذا تعرضت له لفترة طويلة . 


ثامنا : حولي الشمعة التقليدية إلى تحفة فنية 

لمنظر الشموع رونق خاص و إضاءة مميزة تعطي جو من الدفيء و الرومانسية و يمكن لأي ربة بيت 

أن تضيف لمساتها الفنية على أي قطعه بسيطة في المنزل لتحولها إلى تحفة رائعة , ومن تلك 

القطع البسيطة والرخيصة أيضاً الشموع العادية. 

و هنا أفكار جديدة يمكن تطبيقها بسهولة : 


__

_


_باستخدام كأس زجاجي عادي ( ممكن كأس الجبن السائلة) و بعض الحجارة (تغسل جيدا 

وممكن دهنها بالورنيش إذا احتاجت لمعة ) 

ثم ترتب في قاع الكأس و توضع فوقها الشمعة ، ممكن استبدال الحجارة بالأصداف أو حبات اللؤلؤ 

الكبيرة والملونة . 



__

_



_·__ لإعطاء الشموع خاصية الانتعاش نستخدم كأس زجاجي كالسابق أو فاز زجاجي و بعض الفاكهة و

الأزهار و شموع خاصة تطفو على الماء ( قاعدتها محدبة ) ثم ضعي الفاكهة أو الأزهار في الوعاء 

الزجاجي إلى النصف إذا استخدمت الليمون أو الحمضيات قطعيه إلي شرائح و أضيفي معه أوراق 

النعناع , ثم املئي الوعاء الزجاجي بالماء و اتركي مسافة 2 بوصة من أعلى الوعاء , اختاري ألوان

للشمع متناسقة مع ألوان الأزهار أو الفاكهة و ضعي الشمع على سطح الماء . 



__

_


_بدلاً من استخدام مدخنة المنزل بالشكل التقليدي أو في فصل الصيف ضعي الشموع في 

المدخنة و لعمل ذلك تحتاجين إلى فرع خشب عريض أو مجموعة فروع أقل سمك و مجموعة من 

الشموع الصغيرة . اعملي فتحات في فرع الخشب بحيث تكون بحجم محيط الشمعة ( قد تحتاجين 

للنجار في هذه النقطة ) ثبتي الشموع في الفتحات رتبي فرع الخشب في المدخنة بشكل 

متناسق و أشعلي الشمع و استمتعي بليلة حالمة . 

تاسعا : المرايــــــــــــــا أفكار و نصائح و إرشادات 

تعتبر المرايا وسيلة تجميلية حيوية في التصميم الداخلي , حيث لم تعد مجرد أداة نرى بها وجوهنا 

و نطمئن من خلالها على هيئاتنا و أناقتنا بل اتسع استخدامها و دخلت في أعمال الديكور و 

التصميم الداخلي بحيث أسهمت بصورة فعالة في إيجاد التوازن و الجمال و الاتساع . 

و لعل دورها في التكبير و الإنارة أكثر أهمية من أي دور آخر خاصة في المداخل و دورات المياه و 

الزوايا و الأركان الضيقة و غرف الملابس بل حتى في الخزائن و الرفوف , كما تستخدم في غرف 

الجلوس و الصالات ليس فقط لهدف الحصول على رحابة أكثر أو إشراق و إنما أيضاً لعكس بعض

المناظر الجميلة , خصوصاً إذا كانت تطل على حديقة قريبة منها أو مجموعة من أحواض و نباتات و 

أزهار مختلفة .


__

_



_أفكار و نصائح و إرشادات لاستخدام المرايا : 

1- لا تضع مرآة لمجرد أنك تريد وضع واحدة , و إنما بعد التأكد من أن المنطقة أو الزاوية التي سوف 

توضع فيها مرآة بحاجة إلى ذلك و سوف تحقق الغرض الجمالي المطلوب . 

2- عليك بالتجربة احضر أحد المرايا و قم بتجربة تركيبها بالموضع المحدد و رؤية المرآة من عدة 

اتجاهات مختلفة و التأكد من انها تخدم ذلك الموضع جمالياً و لا تعكس مناظر غير جميلة لا تريد 

رؤيتها بصورة مزدوجة . 

3- من الأماكن الجيدة للمرايا , المنطقة المقابلة للنافذة بحيث يتم تركيبها بزاوية قائمة لتزيد من 

كمية ضوء النهار الداخل للغرفة و تعكس مناظر جميلة للفراغ الخارجي لتستطيع الاستمتاع بالخارج

و أنت في الداخل . 



__

_




:download:

*من قرائاتى على النت*
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل اوي يا قمر

ونصايح بالصور تجنن

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## toty sefo (2 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل وشرحه بالصور بيسهل الفكره ويقربها ميرسى على مجهودك الجميل ​


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

نفسي اشوف بيت اسميشال ازاي هههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع حلو كتير *

*وفعلا ذوق مميز جدا *

*شكرا ليكي عزيزتي وربنا يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 فبراير 2010)

موضــــوع رائـــع جــدا والصــور أروع   
          شكـــــراااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2010)

عجبتنى نصايح الشموع لانى بحب الشمع قوى
اشكرك وكمان تقييييم


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع 

وزوق راقى 

شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

دايما مميزه بمواضيعك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لمجهودك


موضوع رااائع

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

لوضع العطور بشكل انيق يعطي منظر رااااااااائع للتسريحه






الفكرة الاولى :
تحطين العطور في صينيه طبعا مزينه بشرشف حلو و ورود على طرف الطاوله و حتى 
تنفع حق الضيوف بعد ما تضيفينهم تعطرينهم






الفكره الثانيه :
تحطين عطورك على التسريحه مع اكسسوارات زينه او مجوهراتك






الفكره الثالثه :
تحطين مع عطورك نبتات طبيعيه او صناعيه على حسب رغبتك او اي زينه عندك







ننتقل للفكره الرابعه :
تزينين عطورك مع ورود سواء طبيعيه في فازه او تنثرين ورود على الطاوله شي 
الصراحه رومنسى






الفكره الخامسه :
تغلفين او تلفين عطورك بتور على حسب لون غرفتك مثل الي في الصوره الى تحت






الفكره السادسه:
تزينين عطورك مع شموع حلوه و اوراق او ورد مجفف عشان الريحه تكتمل










:download:

من قرائاتى على النت​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

من قرائاتى على النت



:download:


​و اول شيء راح ابدى بالمطبخ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​اتفضلو الصور 

​





​





​





​





​





​




​





​





​





​





​







​





​






​






​






​








​






​





​​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

​























































​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

الحمام 



اولا ..الاكسسوارت تعطي وتضيف جمال للحمام


وممكن تغيري طقمك لو كان ساده
بعدة طرق 
التزيين بالخامات
الدهان والبخ
الديكوباج


_*وما راح اتطرق لها عشان ما نطلع من الموضوع*_




هنا بعض الاكسسوارات

















































​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

ترتيب
مناديل الحمام & المناشف
























شوفي هنا بساطة الفكره
بس الشكل جميل
وطبعا انتي ممكن تحطي تحتها شيء 
لترتفع عن الارض
والعلب تكون مثبته ببعضها









لمسات خفيفه وشكل رائع


لف الفوط والمناشف
يعطيها منظر جدا جميل وهنا بعض الاشكال


















هالرفوف الرائعه ايش تحتاج


؟؟


عامود وقطع خشب
ثم الدهان 


ومكن تتنفذ عند اي نجار
ووفري على نفسك مبلغ وقدره


























​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى يا قمره على الحاجات الحلوه
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

السلات بالحمام>>وممكن انك شفتيها بكذا صوره فوق

​







وهنا بعض الاشكال


لترتيب اغراض الشخصيه
*من شامبو وشور جل وكريمات........ووو*

















نشوف كيف تم الاستفادة من الكرسي بالصوره السابقه


للمناشف









*وننتبه للفازه بالصوره السابقه*


*



*




ونعود مع السلات وطرق ترتيب المناشف






































​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

اسفيدي من سلم قديم عندك

















 








































صوره متفرقه


شوفي روعه الاستفاده من السلات
>>اللي هي على الاغلب تكون مكانها للمطبخ
نفذيها لو عندك وحده >>الارضيه
حقت البصل والثوم
ولا استغناء على بعض اللمسات









للي يعانون من صغر الحمام
ومكن تتغطي بستاره







\
لمبدعات الكورشيه<<والتريكو



















































​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

جمال وبساطة الترتيب والاولوان 














اسفيدي من درج ما تحتاجيه























استفيدي من دولاب المغسله














ترتيب رائع









للي ما عندهم بانيو>>ويحسون الدنيا مع كل شاور









لاحظو الزاويه وطريقة ترتيب الناشف
















هاذي كنت حاطتها بجزء المطبخ<<ولكن لقيتها نفسها
مستخدمه لأغراض الحمام

























وما ننسى حبايبنا الحلوين
















​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

نشوف اشكال مكتبة التلفزيون والصور ما راح تكون كديكور لانه غايتي نلمس البساطه
ولانو الصاله مكان للراحه للكل


تفصليها جدا حلو وراقي وتاخد مكان للكتب والسيديات
































ممكن تنفذي هالطريقه على الجدار نفسه بأنك تجيبي تجليد مناسب للصاله و تلصقينه مدار التلفزيزن>>>هذا اذا كانت الشاشه بلازما





































































​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك حضرتك
*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

_ بعض القواعد الأساسيةلترتيب  المطبخ  فمثلاً‏:‏ 

_​_
_*ـ ينبغي عدم وجود عائق بين الحوض والبوتاجاز والثلاجة حيث أنها تكون ما يسمي بالمثلث الوهمي بينهما لذلك‏,‏ ولابد أن تكون هناك مساحة بينها‏,‏ لسهولة الحركة‏.‏ *




_*ـ يجب أن يكون ضوء الشمس والهواء الداخل للمطبخ كافيا‏ً.‏ *_



_*

*_




_*ـ الأفضل أن يكون المطبخ قريباً من غرفة الطعام والحمام وحجرة المعيشة بعيداً في الوقت نفسه عن غرف النوم‏.‏ *_



_*

*_




_*ـ لدواليب المطبخ يجب استخدام خامات عملية سهلة التنظيف مثل الخشب المدهون بالدوكو أو اللاكيه‏.‏ *_



_*

*_




_*ـ يفضل أن تكون أرضية المطبخ من السيراميك لسهولة تنظيفها مع مراعاة ألا تكون قابلة للإنزلاق‏.‏ *_




_*

*_




_*ـ عليكِ مراعاة طلاء المنضدة والكراسي بلون يتناسب مع لون المطبخ‏.‏ *_



_*

*_




_*ـ التأكد من أن أبواب الدواليب تفتح بعيداً عن مثلث العمل‏(‏ الحوض والبوتاجاز والثلاجة‏).‏ *_




_*ـ يجب استخدام خامات سهلة التنظيف في الحوائط كالسيراميك أو دهنها بالبلاستيك‏.‏ *_



_*

* _
_*

*_





_*ـ يفضل أن يكون الحوض عميقاً وأن يكون من النوع الثنائي وأن يرتفع عن الأرض بنحو‏65‏ سم مع وجود مساحة من الرخام علي جانبي الحوض لا تقل عن‏90‏ سم‏.‏ *_



_*ـ الارتفاع المناسب للدواليب السفلية عن أرضية المطبخ يجب ألا يقل عن‏88‏ سم والمسافة بينها وبين الدواليب العلوية‏45‏ سم‏.‏ *_
_*ـ يفضل عدم وضع الستائر في المطبخ، لأنها قد تتعرض للأوساخ والبقع مما يجعلها غير عملية‏.‏ *_






_*

*_




_*ـ مراعاة وجود نافذة فوق الحوض لأنها توفر شكلاً جمالياً غاية في الروعة *_






_*

*_



_*

*_



_*ـ وضع صندوق أسفل الحوض لسهولة التخلص من المخلفات‏.‏ *_



_*

*_




_*ـ عند وضع غسالة الملابس في المطبخ لابد أن تكون بعيدة عن البوتاجاز والحوض والثلاجة حتي لا تعوق الحركة بينها‏.‏ *_




_*ـ علي عكس ما هو شائع ينبغي أن تكون ألوان المطبخ فاتحة ليتم التخلص من الأوساخ أولاً بأول‏ ,‏ فيبدو المطبخ نظيفاً دائماً‏.‏ *_




_*

*_




_*ـ من الممكن توافر إكسسوارات بسيطة في مطبخك مثل الفوط الملونة أو وضع اصيص تحتوي علي نباتات طبيعية علي النافذة‏.‏ *_



_*

*_




_*

*_





_*ـ يفضل استبدال الضلف بالأدراج العميقة والتي تسمح بوضع الأواني لأن استخدام الأدراج أسهل كما انه يوفر لمطبخك مظهراً مميزاً‏. *_



_*‏ 

*_
_*

*_
_*

*_






_

_



_

_



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع  ونصايح حلوين
ثانكس اسمشيال​*


----------



## christin (5 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع
ميرسي اسمشيال​*


----------

